# Trading business



## bigbang70 (Apr 9, 2010)

I am finally ready open a trading business here in UAE could anyone tell me where is the cheapest place to register a business I don't need an office or anything just a license to do business with two visas please I've looked in Jebel Ali free zone and RAK free zone i've heard ajman is cheap but not sure. If you know websites or anything let me know Thanks!!!


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

VirtuZone are very good, they set you up in Fujariah.


----------



## Anna returning (Aug 17, 2009)

Andy Capp said:


> VirtuZone are very good, they set you up in Fujariah.


I'm trying to help a friend who needs to get her licence urgently. 
I've suggested Virtuzone and also RAK FZ which has an office in The Fairmont in Dubai.
Does anyone have experience of them?
She would need to operate as a freelancer/sole owner.
I'm in KV which isn't suitable for her line of business, so if anyone has any suggestions or opinions on the above or other routes, I would really appreciate your input.
TIA.


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

If I recall Elphaba set up her company in RAK FZ...


----------



## Anna returning (Aug 17, 2009)

Andy Capp said:


> If I recall Elphaba set up her company in RAK FZ...


Cheers Andy Capp :clap2:
I will ask her.
Anna

StageAbility


----------



## Ayaz Haider (Jul 9, 2010)

Hi,
Best of luck for your new business. It's good that you are thinking to start a new business. Before starting, it is necessary to have a business plan in order to get good start. If you are seeking to write a business plan, I suggest you to go for online business plan writing service, such as bizplancorner , as it is a big help for us.


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Ayaz Haider said:


> Hi,
> Best of luck for your new business. It's good that you are thinking to start a new business. Before starting, it is necessary to have a business plan in order to get good start. If you are seeking to write a business plan, I suggest you to go for online business plan writing service, such as bizplancorner , as it is a big help for us.



Nice one, Alan Sugar.


----------

